# deep fried Fatty!!



## lennyluminum (Dec 16, 2010)

I made 2 fatties the other night one is a Chicken cordon bleu fatty and the other was a buffalo chicken fatty!!

Now here is the kicker...... After i smoked these bad boyz i breaded then and dropped them in the turkey fryer!!

here is the chicken cordon bleu witch was the best out of the 2 by far!! I used pounded out boneless chicken breast for both of the fattys

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB200223.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB200224.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB200228.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB200229.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB200230.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB200231.jpg

now the Buffalo chicken!! pretty simple just filled it with bleu cheese and some wing sauce I made! it was pounded out chicken breast as well !!

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB200226.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB200227.jpg

in the smoker they go!!

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210232.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210234.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210235.jpg

Now lets do some fryin!!

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210236.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210237.jpg

gotta put the cheese on top of the buffalo chicken.

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210238.jpg

All done!!

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210239.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210242.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210241.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210240.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/leeweingart/smoking/?action=view&current=PB210243.jpg


----------



## eman (Dec 16, 2010)

That is way cool , Add one more thing to the bucket list .

 that cordon bleu fatty looks like something i may have to put on the menu.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats on taking that fattie an extra mile. What a way to go. It's all good my friend.


----------



## meateater (Dec 16, 2010)

Now that's a heart attack in a good way.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 16, 2010)

That's taking fried chicken to a whole new level!  Cheers!


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 17, 2010)

SWEET,never thought of using yard bird for the fatty wrap.thanks


----------



## roller (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice very nice !!!!


----------



## squirrel (Dec 17, 2010)

What!!?? That is way cool! Using chicken AND deep frying is awesome! I bet they tasted crazy good too. Great job!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 17, 2010)

OH BABY that looks really good. Love both of them


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks heavenly.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 17, 2010)

OMG


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 17, 2010)

That, my friend, is brilliant. We're not worthy...


----------



## ak1 (Dec 17, 2010)

That looks good. I would definitely eat it.


----------



## billm75 (Dec 17, 2010)

I think my wife would have me deported if I tried to serve her that, and I'm natural born 'merican.  I'd eat the hell out of it though.  I can assure you that it would go to heaven.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking good!!

Thanks for the ideas, gonna have to try that one.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 17, 2010)

Great job on the fattie's, I love the chicken breast idea. Very well done!


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the idea. My wife won't eat a sausage fatty. She loves her chicken.

Will have to make one and surprise her.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm voting with everyone here and have to say that is awesome and I know it tasted that way too. You have really taken the fattie to new heights.


----------



## lennyluminum (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone I'm glad you all enjoyed it as much as I did!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, never thought of using chicken and then deep frying...they had to be pure heaven!!!!


----------



## cheese meister (Dec 21, 2010)

Man, that is sweet! I'm gonna make one today. I was just looking on here for ideas when I came across your stroke of genius here! Oh Yeah, its gonna be a good day!


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 17, 2011)

I need a new idea after I made this one I cant really come up with any to top it!


----------



## michael ark (Aug 17, 2011)

How about chicken fried steak fattie?Haven't see one of them before.


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 17, 2011)

Man o Man that looks great.. nice job bet it was tasty


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 17, 2011)

michael ark said:


> How about chicken fried steak fattie?Haven't see one of them before.


that is a good idea!! let me roll that one around for a bit and see what I can come up with


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

That’s amazing! My mouth is watering.


----------

